# contador 0 a 15



## zaid1987 (Jun 18, 2007)

hola es la primera vez q entro a este foro y lo hago con un solo propisito el cual es pedir un poco de ayuda para realizar un proyecto para la materia de circuitos electricos, el cual consata de hacer un contador ascendente y descendente de (0-15-0).
como no soy muy bueno en eso solicito la hayuda de alguien tengo  una ligera idea de como hacerlo  pero me seria muy utili si laguien sabe como diseñar el circuito para implementarlo en un proto se los agradeceria. espero su respuesta y gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## gindiaz (Jun 18, 2007)

hola  tu  problema lo puedes  solucionar  con un  contado 74193 asendente /decendente
eso si la  conexión va  a  depender si lo  qieres asincronico  o  sincronico 
exale un  vistaso   a la hoja de  datos de  ese  integrado 


ahi te  dejo un poco de información   sobre  ese  integrado,el resto  es un montaje sinple  de  cableado  disculpame   por no  darte  mas  detalle  aora  


Entradas de reloj CPU y CPD. El contador responderá a las TPP en una de las dos entra- das de reloj. CP u es la entrada de reloj de conteo ascendente. Cuando se apliquen los pulsos a esta entrada, el contador se incrementará (contará hacia arriba) en cada TPP hasta llegar a un conteo máximo de 1111 j entonces se recicla a 0000 y vuelve a comenzar. CPD es la entrada de reloj de conteo descendente. Cuando se apliquen los pulsos a esta entrada, el contador decrementará (contará hacia abajo) en cada TPP hasta llegar a un conteo mínimo de 0000; entonces se recicla a 1111 y vuelve a comenzar. De este modo, se usará una entrada de reloj para contar en tanto que la otra esté inactiva (se conserve en AL TO). 

Reiniciación maestra (MR). Esta es una entrada asíncrona activa en AL TO que reinicia al contador en el estado 0000. MR es un reiniciador de cd (corriente directa), de manera que mantendrá al contador en 0000 en tanto que MR =1. También elimina todas las otras entradas. 

Entradas prefijables. Los FF del contador pueden prestablecerse en los niveles 1ogicos presentes en las entradas paralelas de datos P3 hasta P0 pulsando momentáneamente la entrada de carga paralela PL de AL TO a BAJO. Este es un prestablecimiento asíncrono que elimina la operaci6n de conteo. No obstante, PL no tendrá efecto si la entrada MR se encuentra en su estado activo en ALTO. 

Salidas del conteo. El conteo regular siempre está presente en las salidas Q3 hasta Qo de los FF, donde Q0 es el LSB y Q3 el MSB. 

Salidas finales del conteo. Estas salidas se utilizan cuando dos o más unidades del 74193 se conectan como contador con etapas múltiples para producir un número MOD mayor. En el modo de conteo ascendente, la salida TCu del contador de orden inferior se conecta a la entrada CPu del siguiente contador de orden superior. En el modo de conteo descendente. la salida TCD del contador de orden inferior se conecta a la entrada CPD del siguiente contador de orden superior. 

TCu es el conteo ascendente final (también llamado acarreo). Se genera el chip 74193 utilizando la 1ogica que se muestra en la figura 7 (a). Evidentemente, TCu será BAJO solo cuando el contador se encuentre en el estado 1111 y Cpu sea BAJO. Así, TCu permanecerá en AL TO cuando el contador cuente hacia arriba de 0000 a 1110. En la siguiente TPP de CP u' el conteo pasa a 1111, pero TCu no pasa a BAJO sino hasta que CPu retorna BAJO. La siguiente TPP en CPu recicla el contador a 0000 y también ocasiona que TCu retorne a ALTO. Esta TPP en TCu ocurre cuando el contador se recicla de 1111 a 0000, y se puede alimentar para cronometrar un segundo contador ascendente 74193 a su siguiente conteo superior.

TCD es la salida del conteo descendente final (también llamado préstamo). Se genera como se muestra en la figura 7 (b). Normalmente es ALTO y no pasa a BAJO sino hasta que el contador haya contado hacia abajo hasta el estado 0000 y CPD sea BAJO. Cuando la siguiente TPP en CPD recicla el contador a 1111, ocasiona que TCD regrese a AL TO .Esta TPP en TC D se puede usar para cronometrar un segundo contador descendente 74193 en su siguiente conteo inferior.


----------



## zaid1987 (Jun 24, 2007)

te tengo malas noticias no pude encontrar el 74ls193 solo pude encontrar el 74ls191 solicito tu ayuda para ver si con el puedo hacer lo mismo q con el otro  o si en dado caso me puedes ayudar a resolver mi problema te lo agradeceria mucho y si no hes mucho pedir  me podras ayudarcon el diagrama del contador


----------



## makine (Jun 24, 2007)

Tambien lo podris hacer con basculas Jk (4 biestables)


----------



## Javiastor (Jun 24, 2007)

hola amigo...yo simule uno q me funciono perfecto...tendrias q bajarte el programita CircuitMaker2000 funciona perfecto!!!! y tiene los bloques q nesesitas para armar un Contador Ascendente-Descendente de modulo 16 otra opcion es q te pase la direccion web de la materia sistemas digitales q se encuentra en el repositoriode mi universidad pero no recuerdo como era...cuando la encuentre te escribo de nuevo


----------



## Javiastor (Jun 24, 2007)

http://www.ing.unrc.edu.ar/materias/sistemas_digitales/archivos.html

en esta pagina encontraras varios archivos pero debes descargar uno q se llama: 

                                curso_introduccion_sistemas_digitales.exe

lo descargas y lo descomprimes, dentro de la carpeta descomprimida encomtraras varios archivos pero debes cliquear Cap4 alli esta la explicacion sobre como debes construir un contador   
saludos desde argentina Javier.


----------



## koki09 (Jul 7, 2007)

zaid1987 dijo:
			
		

> hola es la primera vez q entro a este foro y lo hago con un solo propisito el cual es pedir un poco de ayuda para realizar un proyecto para la materia de circuitos electricos, el cual consata de hacer un contador ascendente y descendente de (0-15-0).
> como no soy muy bueno en eso solicito la hayuda de alguien tengo  una ligera idea de como hacerlo  pero me seria muy utili si laguien sabe como diseñar el circuito para implementarlo en un proto se los agradeceria. espero su respuesta y gracias de antemano por la ayuda



hola brother la solucion es muy facil aqui te la mando


----------

